

Don't wait for motivation to find you; go find it today. - shin_lao
http://www.schwarzenegger.com/fitness/post/motivation

======
codex
It is easy to dismiss Arnold because techie types tend to disdain bodybuilding
and acting as trivial endeavors. But, upon closer inspection, I find Arnold to
have very impressive character and is well worth listening to.

